# Pain in my upper leg



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi

wondered if anybody could help or has had experience of this.

Since my bfp I have been experiencing twinges on and off.  However yesterday I really had bad cramps which after an hour went away it really did feel like my AF was on its way.

Anyway after that I then had a pain in my upper leg which was like muscular thats the best way I can describe it.

I really thought ectopic but have not had any further symptoms today touch wood!!!!

What do you think could have happened?  I am worried I am going to miscarry.

Superted


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It all sounds ñile the early stages of pregnancy where the body is adjusting to the presence of the pregnancy hormone and giving the af type pains. Also the pain down the leg I had in early pregnancy aswell, was worried sick it was going to continue all the way through as I could hardly walk but it settled after a couple of days. Never really explained as to why, just that is can happen.

Ruth


----------



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks Ruth its put my mind at rest.  

Will know for sure on Thursday 6 week scan

Superted


----------



## tink (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Superted

I too am experiencing pain just like you. I got a BFP on 3rd March and for the last couple of days I've had  a muscular tye pain in the top of my right leg, today hasn't been that bad but now have AF like feeling in tum!

Until I have my scan on 24th March I really am going to find it hard to relax etc, this is just as bad as being on the 2ww, I just so want everything to be ok.

Tink


----------

